# Bang for the Buck List



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

With so many sticks now leaving the $400 range, I feel driven to the big bang for the buck sticks. In addition to Party Shorts, El Principe, Mag 46, the RASS and the Boli Coronas, are there any other sticks with great aging potential at a reasonable price?


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

boli pc, erdm choix supreme, rascc, ra898, party898, ryj tpc


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

and with the exchange rate being more favorable now, some sites i've seen with boli pc cabs for around 220 shipped... :w 
no, i dont' have my eye on them... why do you ask?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Bang for the buck?

HdM Hoyo du Depute
Bolivar Corona Jr


those are my choices among a few that others have already mentioned


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

poker said:


> Bolivar Corona Jr


HELL YEAH


----------



## ricmac25 (May 13, 2003)

DaveC said:


> HELL YEAH


What he said.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

DaveC,

You've got fine taste buds dude.  

Poker,

Cut it out. Every time you make a recommendation, I find myself drooling & itching to buy a box. Damn! There goes the credit card bill (again!). :w 

Also, let's not forget Punch PC, Siglo I, Cuaba (all the smaller ones), R&J Cazadores, MC4's, and Punch Punch Cabinet (50).


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Monte 4's and ERDM lunch clubs or demi-tasse


----------



## SMOKOZUNA (Jan 4, 2004)

MM= Quintero Brevas

Hand Rolled= Part. Shorts, SCDH El PRincipe, Spicy tuna


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

poker said:


> Bang for the buck?
> 
> HdM Hoyo du Depute
> Bolivar Corona Jr
> ...


Don't believe a word in this post. These are real dog rockets. You will hate them. Leave them for me!


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Many fine recommendations!!I'd add Cohiba Exquisitos to the mix.Those are some great sticks when they have a few years on 'em and they can be had for a reasonable price if you look around....


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow! thats quite a list of cigars, I think I am going to need a bigger humi, or maybe I should start cleaning out a closet and ........ :r Seriously though, I can split boxes with a friend (I turned him into a habano addict :w ) I was thinking as a 2nd purchase either the magnum 46 or the psd4 (both about the same price I think) this wont be for a few weeks. Looking for something other than the p.c smoking a lot of those latley  

joe


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Part serie du connoissoir #3... one of my favorite panatellas.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Monte 4's, ERDM lunch clubs and HdM Hoyo du Deputes.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i DEMAND that Bolivar CJ's be made available in cabinets of 50 or even 100 :u


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

You guys pretty much said, my fav's for the $$ are RASS, HDM Du Depute, but my current favorite overall is the PSD4


----------



## BayouDawg (Nov 6, 2003)

Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2, very nice.


----------



## BayouDawg (Nov 6, 2003)

This thread is making me itch


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

Lamar said:


> With so many sticks now leaving the $400 range, I feel driven to the big bang for the buck sticks. In addition to Party Shorts, El Principe, Mag 46, the RASS and the Boli Coronas, are there any other sticks with great aging potential at a reasonable price?


Hi Lamar,
here are a few others that i have been putting away to age 
and have great confidence that these along with the others (most of them)
mentioned will be fantastic the prices i listed vary due to checking the range from everal or more vendors selling these items

k

upmann2's 190-250
part pc's 50's -250-275
ryj cazadores 140-165
ryj pow 220 - +
Le hoyo du gourmet - 140-160


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

SMOKOZUNA said:


> MM= Quintero Brevas
> 
> Hand Rolled= Part. Shorts, SCDH El PRincipe, Spicy tuna


spicy tuna ?
gotta try a box of those....

there are many,many boxes still way under $400, in fact most are under $200 unless your looking for el's and the larger vitolas.


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

Dip 5's, Monte 5's with at least 5 years on them are excellent!! Part Presidentes age extremely well, as well as R&J Coronas...




My 2 cents worth....MadMac


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I feel Cabinet cigars age a bit better than Dress boxes most of the time. That being said some of the cigars I've aged that impressed me a lot: Boli PC,Boli C.Gigantis,Le Hoyo Duprince and DuRoi, Cohiba Sig 1,Partagas coronas. :w


----------



## Wascal (May 19, 2004)

Every time I read one of these post my "got to buy" list gets longer.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I know the feeling Wascal. I have a long.....wish list.

Oneof these days I'll have it complete.


u


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

Has anyone bought overrun cigars? I bought some off of cigarbid.com and they weren't the best. Can there be such a thing as an overrun?

I guess live and learn.

Wish it didn't cost me money though :c


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

As far as Cubans go, there is no such thing. Maybe check on the world cigar board. I have heard of fuente and other companies selling selling cigars at discount rates because the rollers were not that experienced, but like I said that is a topic for the non-Cuban board.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My "Bang For the Buck" List.... (under $200 a box)

Boli: CJ, PC, C, CE, RC
Qdo: Panatela
RG: CE, PC
SC: El Principe, La Fuerza
RyJ: Cazadore, PC
VR: Famoso
Upmann: #2


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

coppertop said:


> I know the feeling Wascal. I have a long.....wish list.
> 
> Oneof these days I'll have it complete.
> 
> u


No you wont. Trust me :r


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I have smoked just about all of the ones mentioned and they are great choices. I have never been a Cuaba fan, but the "traditionales" I picked up last week are very flavorful and also at a great price.
.
Great post by the way.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce,
The Cuabas are a nice spicy med bodied smoke. Iv'e found a lot had tight draws , especially near the foot where it comes to a point. Once you get past the first half inch they usually open up. :w


----------



## The Rodster (Jan 1, 2000)

drac said:


> You guys pretty much said, my fav's for the $$ are RASS, HDM Du Depute, but my current favorite overall is the PSD4


Am very interested in the HDM Du Depute - have never had one of these before. Can anyone point me in the direction of a taste test / more information about it?


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Bang for the buck: I find that the Corona Gordo size gives you the best construction at the best size at the best price of all Cuban Cigars. Punch SS#2s, SLR Serie A, BCEs and the like, in cabs of 50 can be had for [email protected] and are phenomenal smokes.


----------

